# windows 2000 client in samba pdc



## kaioo (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo!
Ich habe verschiedene windows 2000 pro clients in einem samba pdc netzwerk laufen (suse 7.3 + samba 2.2.1a), alles funktioniert einwandfrei soweit, jedoch klappt das mit der installation von programmen auf den clients noch nicht wirklich.. Ich möchte zum beispiel das icq für einen client installiert wird, wie mache ich das? vielen danke für eure hilfe im voraus,
mfg
Felix


----------

